# Beach Sharking Get Together,weather?



## TN visitors (Apr 20, 2008)

Checked forecast showing chance of rain and thunderstorms, friday, friday night, saturday, sat night need to know if its going to be canceled as soon as possible, not going to drive 8 hrs from nashville just to have to turn around and go back. Diesel is is getting expensive and my four door F250 likes it ALOT,:banghead had planed on sleeping in my truck but if we are going to fish in the rain, I need to find a cheep hotel.:sleeping

just let me know what the plan is.:letsdrink

thanks J Dittmer


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

you should try to make our fish fry on thursday and meet alot of the gang. the food is awesome and the beer is cold!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Lets wait a couple of days and see what the foracast says, maybe it will change. I hope it does. Thats my weekend off.:banghead


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Then again........... we all know.... when they say rain... we normally think.. yeah right!!!! :doh


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah I'm going to give it a few more days before I decide anything. This happened last time and the bottom didn't fall out till 3am. I'll let you know as soon as possible TN and like Scott said, if you want to come down for a few extra days we are having a big fish fry on Thursday. I got a spare room you can stay in if you need it.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Weather is looking good.......wind will be blowing out of the south which may kick the surf up a little.


----------

